# Did I buy a fake moss ball?



## Saber (Jul 13, 2013)

So I've been wanting to get a marimo moss ball for my new betta's tank, and yesterday while I was picking up a heater and some plants for him at Petco, I asked an employee for a moss ball. He got one out and put it in a bag for me and everything, and I paid and left. I didn't really take a good look at it until I got it home and put it in his tank, and I can't help but think it doesn't look like the photos of marimo moss balls I've seen online. A few members of this forum have mentioned that some places will wrap moss around a styrofoam ball and pass it off as a marimo moss ball. Did I get ripped off?

There is fishing line coiled around it which used to be attached to a metal weight. I cut it off because I don't want anything metal in his tank.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

I'd try peeling it to see if your suspicions are right. And if so, take it back and get your money back. In their section with live plants that are prepackaged, that's where I've seen moss balls in large pet store chains.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

it looks like a ball wrapped with java moss....
java moss is a nice plant, but being sold as a marimo, it was probably overpriced.


----------



## Saber (Jul 13, 2013)

Just peeled it open a bit, and indeed there is a styrofoam ball inside. Pretty dishonest of you, Petco!

Do you really think this is Java moss? I'd very much like to get my money back and have a word with them, but I did kind of want Java Moss...Can it live in ball-form or should I try to take it apart and..Put it on the bottom?


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Could you expect anything less from petco? Lol

I'd return it and just buy some java moss at the proper price, and perhaps they have some real marimo to replace that ball with.


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

That's lame. Petsmart sells what I'm pretty sure is the real moss balls in cups next to the bettas. 
I would go back and return it and make sure to speak to a manager. Let them know you were very disappointed with the dishonesty and you could even throw in that you'll no longer buy plants from them but being going to petsmart instead. 
Mentioning you're going to start using a competitor instead of them usually gets places like that to take some sort of action.


----------



## Saber (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you everyone. I am going to go to Petsmart from now on for everything (except maybe bettas, as Petco seems to have a larger selection.) Petsmart is not only closer to me, but they have better sales. Tomorrow I'm going to go out and return this moss ball and do just what you said, Lizbeth. There's no excuse for that.


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

Yea. Here the ones at petsmart seem to be nicer and I could almost walk there lol. I only got to petco for the $1 per gallon sale and if I'm on that side of town and it's an emergency.


----------



## BittyB (Jun 19, 2013)

I dont think they're trying to be dishonest but are confused as hell and have someone working that don't know better. 

My Petco is actually rather fishcentric and they carry 3 types of "moss balls", I was just there this morning looking at plants.

The floating ones attached to a weight, submerged ones, and marimo moss ball. The two first ones are like $4. The marimo is $8 or 9. 

You can tell which is which by the density of it. Theres not individual fronds but more like fur. In your pic the fronds are obvious. Their return policy is good though so go back and see if they have the right kind. I find theirs are much bigger than any of the LFS in my area offer.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

If you paid more than 1 or 2.00 for it - i would take it back. You vastly overpaid if they changed you 4 to 8.00 for it. I'd let them know it was dishonest and not what you asked for at all.

That's just wrong!


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

I prefer not to go to either of them, but sometimes you can't help it! The ma and pa shops are pretty much nonexistent, or they're too far away and overpriced even more. I would take that "moss ball" back and tell them that it is NOT a moss ball, but a ball wrapped in moss. It's false advertisement and they can get into some serious trouble for that. I want to know whose brilliant idea it was to wrap the ball in java moss? THAT is the dishonest one. Nonetheless, bring it to their attention.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

If it was a full complete ball of Java moss, just held together with fishing line, that would be one thing but I am horrified that it has a styrofoam ball in the middle. It blows my mind that anyone would think that this is acceptable. I bet the java moss was about the size of a dime or quarter if taken off the styrofoam and that's just a rip off no matter what price was paid for it.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

A part of me died inside when I saw your "moss ball".. Technically it IS a moss ball... Java moss. If they sold it as Marimo moss then they're in trouble if you take it back. I strongly advise you to do so. Don't be emotional or sensationalist, just go to the counter, take it out and state you would like a refund on what they sold you as it was mislabelled. DON'T let them fool you into another purchase, stand your ground and get your refund then politely leave and never go back.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I hate to say this BUT if you just asked for a moss ball, technically you got a moss ball. Now if you specifically asked for marimo moss ball then obviously that's now what you got. Most of the employee's in the aquatics department are not very knowledgable and it is quite possible the employee made an honest mistake, that there was no intended deceipt. Either way if its not what you want take it back.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

That is a real moss ball. The Marimo balls the ones that look like hair are not moss at all but a type of algae. So yes what you have is a moss ball. Java moss I think. Personally I think java moss and real moss is better then marimo balls.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

I guess it's just semantics. Is a moss ball a ball with moss on it, or a ball of moss? I would say the later, but i suppose they could argue the former. If it was in fact labeled marimo moss ball I would contact the PetCo headquarters and file a complaint. If it was just labeled moss ball... then I think you'd be out of luck on a complaint based on false advertisement.


----------



## miscanon (Jul 6, 2013)

Technically what you have is a ball of moss... But NOT a marimo. You've got a wad of java moss, not a true marimo, which is a ball of algae. It doesn't need a weight (it sinks by itself after becoming waterlogged) and it doesn't need to be wrapped in fishing line (it holds its round shape with a little encouragement via rolling it between your hands once a week or so). This is what a real marimo looks like.

My local Petsmart sells real ones; my local Petco doesn't.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

I bought my Marimo Moss ball from Petco and it was the "real" thing. It was like $10 though O_O The Petco in my area is a lot better for plants than the Petsmart. The Petsmart sells only the tube plants whereas Petco has tanks filled with buyable plants like potted cryptocorynes, anacharis, anubias, moss balls, etc. I think you just got an employee that didn't actually know what they were talking about or put the wrong code on the plant you bought.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I bought mine at Petsmart. I have to see if it has Styrofoam too!


----------



## jeano (Jul 1, 2013)

Do marimo moss balls always sink or do they float?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Initially they will float. They are dead sank after they fill with water though. Marimo moss, that is. 

Java moss sinks/floats/moves if not tied down.


----------



## Saber (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you everyone! I just picked up a real Marimo Moss ball today from PetSmart. I opted against returning the Java moss ball, at least for today. Lightning bolts were pouring down from the sky when I got out of PetSmart so I just went home!

Cobalt seems to like the new addition. I've seen him rub himself against it. =)


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Eek yea, stay out of that weather if you can! We don't have that out here in California haha. (Lightning)


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

to be honest petco DID sell you a *moss* ball  marimo's a special type of algae, not moss ^_^


----------

